# Flea Infested Houses



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Was in one not long ago, not aware of it, there to set lavs and new faucet in kitchen, walked in and checked it out, vacant house, a rental the boss owns, walked out side and a painter shows up, the walks up and says, did you know there were fleas in the house, my eyes opened , say what, as he bent down and started to pick them off his socks, at about that time I started to scratch, when a flea bites me I get welts, called my shop and said the house need to be bombed before I go back in there, I went right home, washed my cloths, took a shower, got some flea killer spay for the truck seat and proceeded to kill them off, a week later I boobed my house, cause I found a few on me that came from the floor. I went back there a few days later and trust me I did not want to return, but did, I watched my surrounding close, looking for a flea. I hate fleas, my wife said she counted over 60 bites on my side back and legs, that was horrible. 

Even encounter a flea ridden house before?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

no, but had been called for a stopped kitchen sink and after laying on my back under the sink turned on my flashlight I noticed there was about 2 million roaches under there!


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

Roaches are technically sterile cleanest living thing on planet earth. I still don't like them.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Spiders just plain bother me. I'm not scared of them, I just get the creepie crawlies if I am in a crawlspace with them.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Aww, so you dont like KTS huh:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron is afraid of bees more than bob cats!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Ron is afraid of bees more than bob cats!


A day I'll never forget.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> A day I'll never forget.


bet you wont:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

A house I just re-piped was built just off the a body of water. They had some seriuos issues with mosquitoes and spiders. Black widows and brown recluses (sp?) Before I went under I went and bought 7 insect bombs. We drug all of our tools out and I bombed underneath the house. We never got bit or saw anything but spider webs under there. I have full faith in insect bombs in crawl spaces now.


----------



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

A couple of years ago, one of our techs crawled under house for maybe an hour to make a repair. When he got out and took off his coveralls, he was itching and noticed about a dozen red bumps on his ribcage. No big deal right?
The next day there were twice as many bumps and he wasn't feeling well. By day 3 he had a fever and was admitted into the hospital and had bumps all down one side. The doc said that the fleas had laid eggs in his skin and they were multiplying. He missed over a week of work b/c of this crap.
It is kinda funny to us now, but it could have killed him. So now if I have a house in the heat of summer with sandy soil under it, I use a fogger under it. :yes:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

So the fleas like sandy soil?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

BS




kellybhutchings said:


> Roaches are technically sterile cleanest living thing on planet earth. I still don't like them.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

To kill fleas multiple treatments are required. The eggs hatch out. Roaches do carry diseases. Easy way to check for fleas is to look in your socks. I've been through this multiple times. Deep woods OFF mosquito repellant works pretty good but not 100%


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

kellybhutchings said:


> Roaches are technically sterile cleanest living thing on planet earth. I still don't like them.


 How is something that lives in sewer manholes, sterile?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> So the fleas like sandy soil?


 
They're called sand fleas around here. A little different than the ones on pets, or so I've been told.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Colgar said:


> They're called sand fleas around here. A little different than the ones on pets, or so I've been told.


 
Interesting, I have never heard of them. I always think about the bugs when in crawlspaces. I hate going in them.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Colgar said:


> They're called sand fleas around here. A little different than the ones on pets, or so I've been told.


Use to get my butt kicked when I was at Parris Island for killing sand fleas.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

In the North East (NY, NJ, CT etc.) you have to be careful with deer ticks, they may carry Lyme disease.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> In the North East (NY, NJ, CT etc.) you have to be careful with deer ticks, they may carry Lyme disease.


Yea no kidding I've had it twice! :furious::furious:

A couple of my favorite fishin holes are in Lyme, CT.

Fleas aren't a problem FrontLine works...


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I can handle fleas and most spiders. But I live in California and the worst spider we have are black widows. If I had to deal with Brown Recluses I wouldn't go anywhere near a crawlspace I saw a guys whole back heel gone because a brown recluse bit him. That a no no :no:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

kellybhutchings said:


> Roaches are technically sterile cleanest living thing on planet earth. I still don't like them.


 
Thats like saying a dogs mouth is cleaner than a humans right after he licked his ass.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*fleas dont bother me*

fleas never have bothered me, but we had a guy that they
loved to jump on..... its got somethig to do with whatever 
scent you are giving off... I eat a lot of garlic and I think that has warded them off.....

rats and mice have always given me the willies, 
there is nothing worse than comming face to face 
with a big furrey boy standing on his hind legs hissing at you in 
a tight crawl space......


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

To me there is nothing worse than discovering that you are sharing a crawl space with a skunk....:whistling2:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Redwood said:


> To me there is nothing worse than discovering that you are sharing a crawl space with a skunk....:whistling2:


Never seen a skunk in a crawl space but did see a possum


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

tungsten plumb said:


> Never seen a skunk in a crawl space but did see a possum


Possums while ugly as heck are harmless...

The skunk tail raised pounding his feet in a crawl space is a crap a brick moment that is one where you don't move fast or, you're gonna stink but at the same time is a get the hell out of Dodge moment...


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

We were working under a slab house that had been lifted we jack hammered from the inside and dig down normal stuff. This house had been lifted 7 inches so you could see a void under the whole house. While we were fixing the sanitary under there the guys discover there was a family of skunks under the house in the void. The babies would spray and it had a perfume smell the guys said. I thought BS until I smelled it from up top of the slab. I thought this was a fluke but a month later we were in the say area and ran into a possum. This dude came real close to getting shot. That was crazy month we did almost nothing but slabs for about 15 years. but that was the weirdest pest found.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

why did RON get banned? hahaha


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> To me there is nothing worse than discovering that you are sharing a crawl space with a skunk....:whistling2:


 
I have shared a work truck with a skunk before, his name was scottie... 

 I finally told the apprentice to either bathe more than once a week or find another job......


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

VIDEO on the news over the weekend in Colorado some workman left their
truck windows down and a brown bear crawled in the cab and ate the guys lunch out of brown paper bag then crawled back out the window and ambled off into the woods ! :thumbup:


----------

